# Flat on Rent



## joker (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi,

I am 30 / m from India. I will be moving to dubai in next month. My work location is in Dubai Investment Park. I am looking either for a studio flat OR flat on sharing basis in the nearby area. kindly guide me and help.....

Thanx for ur help in advance.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

dubizzle.com


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

joker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 30 / m from India. I will be moving to dubai in next month. My work location is in Dubai Investment Park. I am looking either for a studio flat OR flat on sharing basis in the nearby area. kindly guide me and help.....
> 
> Thanx for ur help in advance.


I have friends brokering studio apts in IMPZ( International Media Production Zone) its 10 mins form Dubai Investment Park (DIP).. the area is still not completely developed what i mean is the closest grocery is at DIP. but the rents are cheap and its a bldg with facilities (swimming pool, jacuzzi, GYM, tennis court) the rents for a studio were close to 40K i think.

Let me know if you are interested and I'll check for you..

=)


----------



## joker (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Buddy,

Thanx a lot for dat warm gesture....pls look out it for me n lemme knw the rent...i guess ur also frm india...frm whch part????? n where do u wrk n stay at Dubai.


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

joker said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Thanx a lot for dat warm gesture....pls look out it for me n lemme knw the rent...i guess ur also frm india...frm whch part????? n where do u wrk n stay at Dubai.


Hey, they told me they had a studio for 35k but cant promis to hold it till you come.. i've been born and raised in Dubai, i still stay in Dubai but work in Al Ain...oh and im originally from Mumbai (Bombay)...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I suggest you look at this website:

http://www.dubizle.ae/

You will find what you are looking for!




joker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 30 / m from India. I will be moving to dubai in next month. My work location is in Dubai Investment Park. I am looking either for a studio flat OR flat on sharing basis in the nearby area. kindly guide me and help.....
> 
> Thanx for ur help in advance.


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> I suggest you look at this website:
> 
> http://www.dubizle.ae/
> 
> You will find what you are looking for!


i have notice that a lot of properties on Dubizzle put up by better homes and other real estates don't really exist..some are actually put on there a selling scheme to show they have availability and demand. oh and some of the prices are ridicolus.

=)


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

levlinm said:


> i have notice that a lot of properties on Dubizzle put up by better homes and other real estates don't really exist..some are actually put on there a selling scheme to show they have availability and demand. oh and some of the prices are ridicolus.
> 
> =)


the trick is to go for the privately advertised ones. Believe me Real Estate companies are sharks around here!


----------



## joker (Jun 21, 2009)

I am also frm mumbai...newy thnx 4 effort....i cn undrstand they cnt hold until i cm...lets c....v will b in touch...


----------



## joker (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey..i hv seen many of the sites bt their rates are exorbitant..also i wnt smthing close to DIP... i will b wrking over there...do u knw sm properties closer to DIP. Thanx..


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

levlinm said:


> IMPZ( International Media Production Zone) its 10 mins form Dubai Investment Park (DIP)..


you can also look at discover gardens , marina and JBR Jumeirah beach residence


----------



## joker (Jun 21, 2009)

I am unable to open this site..it gives error....newy thnx 4 ur suggestion.....r flats available on sharing basis???????/


----------



## joker (Jun 21, 2009)

I guess marina & jumeriah r quite expensive...i dnt wnt 2 spend mch on accomodation as it will be used only in nite..rest of the day i will b wrking..isnt it??


----------

